# Driving for first few months on non AUstralian License



## asharma (Jun 2, 2017)

Dear All,

I will be shifting to perth in mid of August, for conveyance i would require a car for few months till i get a Australian DL. 

COuld you please advice if i can use my UAE DL for initial few months. I have Aus PR. 

Regards


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Check here: Doesn't look like UAE is a country where you could do a straight exchange for an Aus licence. You can drive on the UAE licence for the first three months, then you'd have to sit the tests (theory and practical) for an Aus licence.


----------

